# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  صاحب رقم 5 تشرط على يلي قبلك

## دموع الغصون

مساء الخير 
شباب وصبايا 

بما انه هالقسم من أنشط الأقسام بالأونة الأخيره لهيك خطرت ببالي فكره منه بنتسلى و منه بنعمل تفاعل بباقي الأقسام 
الفكرة بسيطة رح نعد لـ 5 العضو الي بيوصل لـ رقم 5 رح يكون ملك زمان رح يتشرط على الأربع أعضاء الي قبله ، هلا رح تسئلوني كيف ، هلا العضو صاحب رقم 5 رح يختار قسم معين و يختار موضوع معين لو حب و يطلب من الأعضاء 4 الي قبله يردو على الموضوع الي اختاره ولو ما اختار موضوع يردو على  أي موضوع بالقسم ، كمان صاحب الرقم 5 رح يختار اي قسم بالمنتدى و يختار عضو من 4 الي قبله وينزل موضوع جديد 

طبعاً الفكرة لكل الأقسام إلا قسم الحانة ممنوع يكون اي شرط جواته اوك

فكره بسيطه بس رح تترك أثر كبير وتفاعل حلو 

يلا نشوف رح ننقل تفاعل العاب الحانة لكل الأقسام

----------


## دموع الغصون

111111111111
111111111111

----------


## مادلين

22222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## Mr_HelL

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## دموع الغصون

44444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555


بطلب من الاعضاء اللي قبلي يدخلوا على قسم كلام الناس ويعلقوا على موضوع ( تعلم كيف تجرح من يكرهك )





وبطلب من  العضو مادلين تنزل موضوع بقسم المنتدى العام

----------


## دموع الغصون

يعني " مادلين ، دموع ،  Mr_Hell " بدنا نرد على هالموضوع 
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69164

ومادلين بننتظر موضوعك 

بنبلش من جديد 


111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## (dodo)

33333333333*3333*3333*33*3*

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444444

----------


## دموع الغصون

5555  

بطلب من الي قبلي يردو على اي موضوع بدهم اياه بقسم " في حب الله نلتقي " 

وبدي من محمد العزام موضوع بقسم " منتدى الابحاث و الدراسات " و لازم كلنا نرد عليه

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

11111111111111111111

----------


## دانا جاد

2
22
222
2222
2222
222
22
2

----------


## دموع الغصون

شو يا جماعه ما عجبتكم الفكرة ؟؟؟؟
على الاقل بتحرك المنتدى شوي وبتعمل تفاعل 



33333333333

----------


## (dodo)

444444444444

----------


## دموع الغصون

555555555555555

عفو عام عن يلي قبلي 


نبلش بالموضوع من جديد وياريت يكون في تفاعل

----------


## totoalharbi

11111111111111111111

----------


## دموع الغصون

22222222222
222222222
222222
2222
222
22
2

----------


## &روان&

_333333333333333333
3333333333333
33333333333
333333333
333333333
33333_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

444444444444444444444

----------


## &روان&

555555555555555555
ما بشترط عليها بشي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

22222222222222222222222

----------


## (dodo)

"33333333333333"

----------


## دموع الغصون

4444444444

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

5555555555555555555555
دموع يا دموع بدي ترجعلي تفعلي موضوع اختطاف عضو لانه زمان عنه ،، :SnipeR (71):

----------


## دموع الغصون

من عيوني هي فعلته ورجعته كرمالك و رح تكوني انتِ أول ضحيه 


يلي ما بتفاعل بده طخ 



111111111111

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

22222222222

----------


## ماهربسام

33333333333333333333333333

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

444444444444444444444444

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
5 بشرط على حالي انتحر يعني يا بطلب مني او من الورده والورده غايبه إن شاء الله ترجع بالسلامه 


يلا يا دموع من جديد 


111111111111111111111111

*

----------


## محمد العزام

22222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## فيروز

3333333
333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## فيروز

55555555
هلا انا قرات شو القانون معناته الشرط تردوا على موضوع الي نزلته انا

وبشرط على محمد العزام ينزل موضوع بـالمنتدى العام

----------


## محمد العزام

اوك بكرا بكون نازل 




11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## فيروز

222222
22222

بس لا تنسى ترد ع موضوع الي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بدنا موضوع حلو يا محمد وبدي لون الخط ازرق ههههههههههه 



فيروز بالموضوع مابعرف ازا ردت او لا احتياط رح حط  2 او 3 



*

----------


## فيروز

ههههههههـ
ضحكتيني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
على فكره فيروز فيكِ تتشرطي على الاعضاء يلي قبلك كمان يردو على مواضيع مو شرط يلي قبلك مباشره على 4 يلي قبلك تشرطي 


وين وصلنا لاي رقم 


3333333333
*

----------


## فيروز

4444
4444444444444

مآ انآ اتشرطت عليكي ما رديتي على موضوعي  :SnipeR (66):

----------

